# I heart, my root 66.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yep, this is how you do it.(and it was more than 49.99) manhole to manhole stoppage. 16 tie ins from apartments in between. Other man hole was full to the lid. No cleanouts in between. Made a chase with the 3" laying on the ground,and rodded through man hole that was clear back towards the stoppage, and 75' of cable later, Boo ya, a river runs through it. How that little car made it into the main, is a mystery to me. Maintence guy probably pushed it through the toilet, I dunno. 45 minutes, a camera check afterwords, 600.00.:thumbup: (some guys do it for 49.99):laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice price. Ive got a broke down 66 and have been gettin by with the k3800 and the jetters. I like the 66 tho and will repair mine soon.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I like mine a lot, havent had one yet that it could not handle. If wont do it, its time for a replacement. Bottom line.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Roll on black water! Did you break the Manhole Step?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice work RSP! Almost coughed up lunch when I saw that manhole picture.:laughing:

kaching kaching kaching!!!!!!:thumbup: Flat rate right?:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ironranger said:


> Nice work RSP! Almost coughed up lunch when I saw that manhole picture.:laughing:
> 
> kaching kaching kaching!!!!!!:thumbup: Flat rate right?:laughing:


Enter, yes, for Flat rate.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*rsp*

do you use ic cable? thanks breid....................:wheelchair::wheelchair::wheelchair:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ridgid cables, the regular ones, no inner wire, or chain. and no, I dint break the step, you wont catch my ash in one of those things unless it is a brand new one. Hince the 3" chase.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You worked for 45 minutes and got 600? wow, I wish we worked in the same area.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

That is awesome Rock that 7/8 cable is pretty nice and that machine does a great job. I have a Rothenberger that spins the 7/8 and the 1 1/4 cables. I used to use the 7/8 cables all the time till on one job they turned around on themselves in a 6" sewer. So now I only will use them in a crawl space on a 4" sewer system.


OK so thats what 45 minutes of rodding or total job time? AS a T&M shop I count the time I pull up on the job, inspect the situation, setting up the equipment, doing the rodding, time it takes to televise the line, and the time it takes to put away all my equipment. 

I did one similar for a hotel clogged from manhole to manhole, approx 90' total. Took me a 30 minutes to look things over and find the where the blockage acutely was. about another 30 minutes to set up ,putting my 2" c channel in the open manhole and getting the 1065 in place with power cords ran from my truck to the rodder. Rodding took around 45 minutes. Took another 45 minutes to televise and make a tape of the sewer. and a 30 minutes to put everything away. So that is 3 hours on the job with T&M I made $810.00 

The break down on that is as follows.
3hrs @ $160 per hr = $480
Service call_______= $ 60
Large rod charge___=$ 45
Camera charge____=$225

We have been charging those rates for 10 years now.

Now I am not saying my way is better than Flat rates I just do not want people to have a false impression of the time spent on a job for $600 bucks.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

****** swweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!


----------

